# Anybody see anything about Craftsman riding mower problems on TV?



## AndyP (Oct 13, 2004)

My wife was was telling me that she saw something on TV exposing a common problem on craftsman riding mowers. I think it was an engine problem.

sorry i don't have anymore details. i had an engine problem out of the box on mine and it needed a carburetor replacement. it was replaced under warranty.

just wondering if anyone else saw this on TV or had a similar problem.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

What was wrong with yours that it needed a new carb?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I know they had a problem wit the gas tanks on the RERs made by Murray. But nothing else i know about.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

I have no idea how many of you will understand this but in the Immortal Words of the famous Car Dealer (Ford Lincoln) CAL Worthington and his dog Spot:

* PULL IT- PUSH IT- DRAG IT * to your nearest Kubota Dealer!!!


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Go see Cal, Go see Cal and then get feeced. Cal Worthington was a fleecer almost as bad a Fleecer Jones in Cal and Nevada. I do not think that I would termed it quite that way, Craftsman is a fine tractor but you have to match them carefully to the lot you are using. I had a Craftsman and it worked ok but I had under bought for the property and I sure wish I had bought a higher class of tractor when I was buying because I used up my Craftsman in 4 years and ended up going green the last time.


----------



## AndyP (Oct 13, 2004)

Mine was smoking really bad at start up then cleared up. after about 2 mins of running, out of choke, it would stall out with a huge cloud of white smoke.

heres a quote from "new dyt here."

the sears service guy came by yesterday to check out my tractor. he changed the carburator and it runs great now. 
he said that some of the factory carbs flow too much. Gas gets into the case raising the oil level and overflowing back into the carb. resulting in heavy smoke. Thins out the oil too. 

so i'm all good now, runs and cuts perfectly. good thing i wasnt responsible to pay, 260 bucks, part and labor.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

AndyP,

Haven't seen anything. Have had mine for over 4 years without absolutely no problems. I just keep up the routine maintenance. It has cut, bagged, hauled, pulled and just driven without any pampering on my 1 acre lot.

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v165/kgregc/Tractor/Verygoodbaggerinfront.jpg">

I'm sure you're going to enjoy yours for many years if you just keep it maintained.


----------

